# Leo a rischio. Gazidis vuole Campos del Lille.



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri. 

Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.

Campos ha fatto ricco il Monaco, scoprendo talenti come Mbappè, Fabinho Lemar, Silva e Bakayoko. Poi rivenduti a peso d'oro. E' un ex allenatore, diventato docente e poi dirigente. Amico di Mourinho, è stato portato al Monaco da Jorge Mendes.

Ma può arrivare anche... ---) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-puo-arrivare-anche-un-nuovo-team-manager-vt75978.html#post1824088


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.



Ve lo dissi fin dall'inizio che Saitama sarebbe stato la nostra rovina.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> Campos ha fatto ricco il Monaco, scoprendo talenti come Mbappè, Fabinho Lemar, Silva e Bakayoko. Poi rivenduti a peso d'oro. E' un ex allenatore, diventato docente e poi dirigente. Amico di Mourinho, è stato portato al Monaco da Jorge Mendes.



up


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.



Campos sembrava dovesse andare da Pallotta, non fa nemmeno il DS, è una figura ibrida che guadagna in percentuale alle plusvalenze che porta a casa. Che grande progetto che hanno in mente, l'Atalanta dei ricchi, anzi, dei poveri...


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Campos sembrava dovesse andare da Pallotta, non fa nemmeno il DS, è una figura ibrida che guadagna in percentuale alle plusvalenze che porta a casa. Che grande progetto che hanno in mente, l'Atalanta dei ricchi, anzi, dei poveri...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> Campos ha fatto ricco il Monaco, scoprendo talenti come Mbappè, Fabinho Lemar, Silva e Bakayoko. Poi rivenduti a peso d'oro. E' un ex allenatore, diventato docente e poi dirigente. Amico di Mourinho, è stato portato al Monaco da Jorge Mendes.



taaaccccccc
detto da qualche giorno. è arrivata.

ma sto campos chi è? non era moncada che aveva fatto ricco il monaco? qualcuno mi spiega?

comunque spero per leo che abbia il coraggio di dimettersi e andare in una società seria, qua verrà sempre screditato nel nome dello scaricabarile


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ve lo dissi fin dall'inizio che Saitama sarebbe stato la nostra rovina.





Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Campos sembrava dovesse andare da Pallotta, non fa nemmeno il DS, è una figura ibrida che guadagna in percentuale alle plusvalenze che porta a casa. Che grande progetto che hanno in mente, l'Atalanta dei ricchi, anzi, dei poveri...



Così passa la voglia di tifare..se il Milan deve diventare sto schifo guardo altro..siamo l'unico club dove pare contare tutto meno che il campo..


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...


Campos è in predicato di diventare il nuovo direttore sportivo del Chelsea.


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2019)

Molti schifano l'arsenal perchè il nostro progetto viene accostato a quello londinese, ma secondo me la volontà che si voglia ambire a diventare qualcosa di peggio è più che concreta, come sempre più notizie sullo stesso argomento, quale la faida leo-gazzosa, implicano che qualcosa di vero c'è, staremo a vedere.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...



Campos , elliot ha fatto un grosso errore con gazidis , per me fara' dei danni incredibili.
Mi chiedo come mai mister AD (4 milioni l'anno ) non e' in disscussione . La situzione attuale del milan e' anche colpa sua ,visto che e' l'unico con potere decisionale..


----------



## Black (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...



cosa diventiamo il Lille 2? l'allenatore, il DS...peccato che i giocatori buoni invece (pepe) vanno altrove


----------



## MarcoG (3 Maggio 2019)

Tutte notizie volte a destabilizzarci. Non credo a nulla di questo e non credo ci sia una generale mobilitazione anche a livello dirigenziale a 4 partite dal termine. Non caschiamoci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Tutte notizie volte a destabilizzarci. Non credo a nulla di questo e non credo ci sia una generale mobilitazione anche a livello dirigenziale a 4 partite dal termine. Non caschiamoci.



sicuramente si parla di fine anno per il cambio dirigenti... troppe voci sono sempre una conferma, almeno ultimamente è stato così.
poi se segui la logica societaria, leonardo che ci azzecca con sti qua?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...


"Elliott vuole rifare grande il Milan" ecco la barzelletta... Il proggietto Elliott: cercare i nuovi M'bappè per rivenderli. Oggi non vendi nessuno, anzi voglio vedere se questi geni avranno il coraggio di mettere sul mercato Romagnoli, Paquetà e Piatek, ossia gli unici decenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sicuramente si parla di fine anno per il cambio dirigenti... troppe voci sono sempre una conferma, almeno ultimamente è stato così.
> poi se segui la logica societaria, leonardo che ci azzecca con sti qua?


Leonardo è l'unico con un minimo di ambizione. Anche a Maldini non sembra importare molto che fine stiamo facendo.


----------



## smallball (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...



Leo deve restare al suo posto,altro che Campos


----------



## hiei87 (3 Maggio 2019)

Ogni nostro timore si sta realizzando. Leonardo era è resterà la nostra unica speranza, perchè è l'unico che pensa in grande.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...



Se arrivasse un dirigente al Milan, che mi scopre Mbappè e poi mi tocca vederglielo vendere, giuro che vado a prenderlo e gli cago in testa.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leonardo è l'unico con un minimo di ambizione. Anche a Maldini non sembra importare molto che fine stiamo facendo.



Sia Leonardo che Maldini hanno accettato qualunque linea societaria sia stata stabilita, nessuno ha puntato loro una pistola per accettare l' incarico. 

Nel bene e nel male, vedremo quale sarà delle due.


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Campos , elliot ha fatto un grosso errore con gazidis , per me fara' dei danni incredibili.
> Mi chiedo come mai mister AD (4 milioni l'anno ) non e' in disscussione . La situzione attuale del milan e' anche colpa sua ,visto che e' l'unico con potere decisionale..


Vogliamo il progetto a medio termine e poi chiediamo di mettere in discussione l'AD dopo neanche 5 mesi? 
Gazidis è un top manager. "Eh ma l'Arsenal non ha mai vinto". Non ha vinto perché non era quello lo scopo della proprietà. L'AD opera seguendo le indicazioni del cda(quindi di fatto della proprietà). All'Arsenal ha raggiunto gli obiettivi che gli erano stati indicati, altrimenti non se lo sarebbero tenuti per 9 anni pagandolo profumatamente. 
Quali sono gli obiettivi che Elliott ha chiesto di raggiungere? Boh. Ce ne faremo un'idea più avanti. Di certo, se Gazidis non raggiungerà gli obiettivi, verrà tranquillamente accompagnato all'uscita dalla proprietà.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vogliamo il progetto a medio termine e poi chiediamo di mettere in discussione l'AD dopo neanche 5 mesi?
> Gazidis è un top manager. "Eh ma l'Arsenal non ha mai vinto". Non ha vinto perché non era quello lo scopo della proprietà. L'AD opera seguendo le indicazioni del cda(quindi di fatto della proprietà). All'Arsenal ha raggiunto gli obiettivi che gli erano stati indicati, altrimenti non se lo sarebbero tenuti per 9 anni pagandolo profumatamente.
> Quali sono gli obiettivi che Elliott ha chiesto di raggiungere? Boh. Ce ne faremo un'idea più avanti. Di certo, se Gazidis non raggiungerà gli obiettivi, verrà tranquillamente accompagnato all'uscita dalla proprietà.



Concordo con te.

Persone che seguono il calcio giusto nel tempo libero (me compreso), non credo possano giudicare un qualsivoglia professionista (in ogni settore) senza averne la minima conoscenza. Bisogna quantomeno attendere e vedere.

Potrà essere bravo, normale, un idiota. Ma pronunciarsi ora è come andare al casino' e puntare sul rosso o sul nero, c'è un 50% di possibilità di avere ragione.

Anzi, nel calcio, chi fa sempre previsioni negative è molto avvantaggiato: è un settore dove la componente umana e le variabili sono fondamentali.

Fare una previsione negativa nel 70% dei casi ti dà ragione.

E te lo dice uno che il dirigente straniero, in questa fase dove di internazionale non abbiamo nulla, non lo voleva.


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> taaaccccccc
> detto da qualche giorno. è arrivata.
> 
> ma sto campos chi è? non era moncada che aveva fatto ricco il monaco? qualcuno mi spiega?


Il Monaco l'ha fatto ricco Dmitrij Rybolovlev...


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ve lo dissi fin dall'inizio che Saitama sarebbe stato la nostra rovina.



Hai avuto dannatamente ragione. Altro errore clamoroso aver scelto questo qui e non Marotta.


----------



## Goro (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...



Saremo il supermercato numero 1 in Europa!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (3 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vogliamo il progetto a medio termine e poi chiediamo di mettere in discussione l'AD dopo neanche 5 mesi?
> Gazidis è un top manager. "Eh ma l'Arsenal non ha mai vinto". Non ha vinto perché non era quello lo scopo della proprietà. L'AD opera seguendo le indicazioni del cda(quindi di fatto della proprietà). All'Arsenal ha raggiunto gli obiettivi che gli erano stati indicati, altrimenti non se lo sarebbero tenuti per 9 anni pagandolo profumatamente.
> Quali sono gli obiettivi che Elliott ha chiesto di raggiungere? Boh. Ce ne faremo un'idea più avanti. Di certo, se Gazidis non raggiungerà gli obiettivi, verrà tranquillamente accompagnato all'uscita dalla proprietà.



Il mio discorso era un altro,ma come al solito alcuni fanno finta di non capire elvandosi a tuttologi .
Se si mettono in discussione leonardo e maldini per la pessima stagione del milan, non capisco per quale motivo l'ad non venga messo in discussione, anche perche' ogni decisione presa aveva ed ha bisogno della sua approvazione .


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Hai avuto dannatamente ragione. Altro errore clamoroso aver scelto questo qui e non Marotta.



ma a marotta cosa han chiesto?
e a gazzosa?

a me marotta piace molto, secondo me ci sa fare. gazzosa per ora non ha effettivamente fatto un tubo, ma c'è anche da vedere che mandato ha. se gli han chiesto di fregarsene dei risultati e raccattare ogni centesimo, è ovvio che voglia falciare leonardo (probabilmente preso per tener buoni i tifosi)




sunburn ha scritto:


> Il Monaco l'ha fatto ricco Dmitrij Rybolovlev...




e che c'entra? quello era il proprietario...


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Il mio discorso era un altro,ma come al solito alcuni fanno finta di non capire elvandosi a tuttologi .
> Se si mettono in discussione leonardo e maldini per la pessima stagione del milan, non capisco per quale motivo l'ad non venga messo in discussione, anche perche' ogni decisione presa aveva ed ha bisogno della sua approvazione .



hai straragione.
la risposta è:

leo e paolo sono in discussione non per i risultati ma perchè son stati presi per i tifosi, con l'idea di sbarazzarsene il prima possibile.
gazzosa non è in discussione perchè è il braccio destro, del milan se ne frega e guarda solo il bilancio. è stato preso per questo dopotutto...


----------



## Aron (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...




Tutto vero secondo me.
Era ovvio che Gazidis si sarebbe messo i suoi uomini di fiducia e possibilmente col suo allenatore di fiducia (per quanto dai rapporti non idilliaci), e cioè Wenger (ma anche Wenger chiederebbe un minimo di rinforzi, cosa che invece non richiederebbe Gasperini o Giampaolo).

Se ci sarà comunque un altro rimpasto gestionale anche il ruolo di Gazidis verrà rivisto, ma auspico che venga proprio defenestrato.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Leonardo aveva capito (come diversi utenti qui su) che per dare lo sprint necessario per la volata Champions serviva un uomo d'esperienza, un bomber d'esperienza. Ed infatti aveva scelto Ibra. Uno che avrebbe portato gol, carisma e voglia di vincere.

Siccome Saitama non sa manco dove sia di casa la vittoria (basta guardare il curriculum), ovviamente ha bloccato tutto sul nascere. Ed eccoci qui.

Ibra non ci avrebbe fatto vincere lo scudetto, ma ci avrebbe portato in Champions passeggiando.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo aveva capito (come diversi utenti qui su) che per dare lo sprint necessario per la volata Champions serviva un uomo d'esperienza, un bomber d'esperienza. Ed infatti aveva scelto Ibra. Uno che avrebbe portato gol, carisma e voglia di vincere.
> 
> Siccome Saitama non sa manco dove sia di casa la vittoria (basta guardare il curriculum), ovviamente ha bloccato tutto sul nascere. Ed eccoci qui.
> 
> Ibra non ci avrebbe fatto vincere lo scudetto, ma ci avrebbe portato in Champions passeggiando.



in teoria al massimo, poi nella pratica è tutt'altra cosa, pure bonucci avrebbe dovuto spostare gli equilibri e higuin avrebbe dovuto risolvere il problema del bomber da venti gol a stagione


----------



## Zenos (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo aveva capito (come diversi utenti qui su) che per dare lo sprint necessario per la volata Champions serviva un uomo d'esperienza, un bomber d'esperienza. Ed infatti aveva scelto Ibra. Uno che avrebbe portato gol, carisma e voglia di vincere.
> 
> Siccome Saitama non sa manco dove sia di casa la vittoria (basta guardare il curriculum), ovviamente ha bloccato tutto sul nascere. Ed eccoci qui.
> 
> Ibra non ci avrebbe fatto vincere lo scudetto, ma ci avrebbe portato in Champions passeggiando.



.


----------



## kekkopot (3 Maggio 2019)

Un pò Leo se l’è cercata.. doveva opporsi alla conferma di Gattuso andando contro anche a Paolo. Però la scelta di Elliot sembra in ottica plusvalenze e quindi compra a poco e vendi a tanto tipo un Udinese/Atalanta qualsiasi. Ci aspettano anni buii...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (3 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Un pò Leo se l’è cercata.. doveva opporsi alla conferma di Gattuso andando contro anche a Paolo. Però la scelta di Elliot sembra in ottica plusvalenze e quindi compra a poco e vendi a tanto tipo un Udinese/Atalanta qualsiasi. Ci aspettano anni buii...



Ma siete cosi sicuri che non ci sia stato un diniego dall'alto gazidis/elliot sulla possiblita' di mandare via gattuso ? Leonardo e maldini contato fino ad un certo punto..


----------



## Devil man (3 Maggio 2019)

Non abbiamo ali degne di questa squadra senza ali non fai un piffero anche se hai Ibra...


----------



## Igniorante (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...



Le grandi decisioni dell'ex AD della squadra più forte della storia, lo Scarsenal.
Mi immagino un qualsiasi giocatore che si siede al tavolo con questo Campos e gli dice "ma te chi sei? pensavo venisse Leonardo, arrivederci e grazie".


----------



## Goro (3 Maggio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo ali degne di questa squadra senza ali non fai un piffero anche se hai Ibra...



Infatti mi fa rabbia che in teoria cerchiamo mezzo Lille tranne Pepè...


----------



## Garrincha (3 Maggio 2019)

Campos non fa il DS, non significa che Leonardo perderebbe il posto, lui è un consulente privato che lavora per più squadre durante la stagione, non vuole essere assunto, né scrivevano anche quando lo accostavano alla Roma, il Ds sarebbe rimasto Massara.

Praticamente è un super procuratore come Mendes solo che non ha giocatori propri ma si limita a proporre prospetti con una percentuale per il lavoro svolto


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Il mio discorso era un altro,ma come al solito alcuni fanno finta di non capire elvandosi a tuttologi .
> Se si mettono in discussione leonardo e maldini per la pessima stagione del milan, non capisco per quale motivo l'ad non venga messo in discussione, anche perche' ogni decisione presa aveva ed ha bisogno della sua approvazione .


Leonardo è il dirigente responsabile della gestione sportiva, mi sembra inevitabile che sia in discussione anche lui visto l'andamento della nostra stagione sportiva, sia dal punto di vista dei risultati che dei comportamenti. Poi, come ho già scritto, delle tre componenti dirigenza-allenatore-giocatori è il meno responsabile, ma di fesserie ne ha fatte anche lui.
Per quanto riguarda Gazidis, tu sai cosa gli è stato chiesto di fare? Io no. Ma sono sicuro che, se non farà quello che gli è stato chiesto di fare, sarà messo in discussione anche lui. Fermo restando che Gazidis ha un curriculum da top manager, Leonardo no. Quindi può starci che al primo venga concesso maggior credito che al secondo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 maggio 2019, anche Leonardo è a rischio. Il Milan pensa al rimpasto in dirigenza. A Gazidis piace Campos del Lille (del quale Elliott ha una quota), che potrebbe affiancare o sostituire gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri.
> 
> Gazidis già a gennaio bocciò le idee di Leo, in particolare Ibra. L'AD guarda ai giovani. Leo però in questi mesi ha costruito un rapporto personale con Gordon Singer. Leo riuscirà a spazzare via i dubbi. Il finale di stagione sarà decisivo.
> 
> ...



Leonardo non può essere a rischio, continuerà il suo esattamente come Maldini. Elliot ha scelto in questi termini e sarebbe poco professionale e un danno di immagine non indifferente farli saltare dopo nemmeno una stagione per prendere delle figure mediaticamente di secondo o terzo piano, rispetto ai nostri.


----------

